# Hi :)



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Im Steph..been browsing the forum for a week or so now as im looking for a TT..I currently own a Renault Clio 1.2 16v and 
now Iv got my 3 years no claims and 3 years driving experience I decided its time for a bit more power.
Ideally I would love a Black 225 with the lurvely red leather..but they seem quite few and far between! (or just too good to be true) Bit of a mad jump..but if im buying a VAG then its gotta be quicker than my man's Mk3 Golf VR6  :twisted: ..well until he turbo's it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

A pic of my Clio..


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi pinky and welcome to the TTF

black with red leather is a nice choice but quite rare as you say, still, keep checking in the FS section usually a good selection of well looked after, and modified, :wink: examples which i'm sure will give hubby a run for his money :wink:

good luck with the search and keep us informed

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## davyd304 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi there, I am new to this website also, I have a audi tt 225 roadster which is the convertable, wud you not fancy one of those? I used to have a tt coupe and my roadster is much better just for the fact you can get the roof down on those sunny days.....well... those Rare sunny days ha! but when the sun does come out its great its. i personally think they look better aswell but thats just personal reference. it is hard to get 1 with red interior but you could always buy a 1 with black interior and buy the red interior off ebay, I have cn quite a few red interiors selling on ebay. can I just ask you how do i ask a question on this website so that all members can see it?? and another thing try not to get a audi tt before 2001 as the dash pod may need replacing as a lot of models from the late 90s to 2001 have faulty dash pods. a dash pod is what controls the likes of your petrol gauge and temperature gauge. mine was faulty but got mine replaced under warranty and would have cost me about £800 to be replaced if I didnt have warranty. 
thanx regards dave 

nice deep dishes ))


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum Steph.

Black with red is very nice but also fairly rare. Probably more of an issue is it tends to be quite a sought after combo!

Anyhow, good luck with the hunt...


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcomes 
Davy..good try but I need a coupe as I will need the use of 4 seats occasionally. :wink:

Cheers for the deep dish comment too..i have 9" borbets on the rear and 7.5" on the front..also got a full red/dark grey leather retrim.
Will put a piccy up soon.

Steph


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

pinky said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes
> Davy..good try but I need a coupe as I will need the use of 4 seats occasionally. :wink:
> 
> Cheers for the deep dish comment too..i have 9" borbets on the rear and 7.5" on the front..also got a full red/dark grey leather retrim.
> ...


Unless you have small kids, you won't be getting any adults in the back if thats what your planning  Those seats are useless!


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome Steph good luck finding your new car...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome, very nice wheels


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojointhe TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Being a woman I totally changed my mind and got a olive green with black interior... :roll: 
Just drove it home and I still have a grin like a big Cheshire cat.   
Never driven a turbo..love the way the power builds up..feels like you are being sucked forward 8) 
eeeeeeeeeekkk!!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

pinky said:


> Being a woman I totally changed my mind and got a olive green with black interior... :roll:
> Just drove it home and I still have a grin like a big Cheshire cat.
> Never driven a turbo..love the way the power builds up..feels like you are being sucked forward 8)
> eeeeeeeeeekkk!!


Wait til u get it remapped :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good choice not as common as the black :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

haha...going from a 1.2 16v to a 225 turbo..dont think I need it remapped (just yet  )

I have to admit I do love black cars..you cant beat them when they are clean..for a whole 2 seconds! but I just love the green.


----------

